# Can You Explain Club Select?



## avelox (May 22, 2013)

Hi all. A TUG Guest named RuralEngineer posted about Club Select in a thread about the Best Way To Purchase Resale, back on 4-9-13.  I would like to learn about this. 
I was offered this same program a year ago when we listened to the Disney Sales Pitch at the Epcot Food and Wine Festival. Hey, it was pouring down rain at the time and we needed a break from all that eating and drinking! The chocolate chip cookies were delicious too, I might add. But, alas, I paid little attention to the salesman, who was very nice and very polite, but who also realized that we were there only for the incentives and let us go unscathed.
So, can somebody explain how this Club Select Program works? Is it meant to be a rival of Interval? Do you pay a membership to use it? Apparently DRI uses the Program as an incentive to buy into their points program. Many thanks for any help with this.
The thread I referred to was this one:   http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189905


----------



## csalter2 (May 22, 2013)

*Club Select*

Club Select is only beneficial if you own a timeshare with another timeshare system. DRI will allow you to use your other timeshare to get DRI points. For example. I own both DRI points and a Marriott timeshare.  If I want or need more timeshare points from DRI, I can make a reservation for my Marriott timeshare and then allow DRI to use it for others. I have a lockoff unit.  If I separate the unit, DRI will give me 6500 points for the one bedroom and 5500 points for the studio for a total of 12,000 points. If I turn it in as one 2 bedroom unit, DRI will give me 8500 points. The points that I use with DRI can be used like regular DRI points but only for accommodations. I believe you can bank them for a year.  There is a price to do this of $119 that DRI charges to do this. 
It's great if you are going to use DRI resorts and really need a large amount of points. I plan on exercising it when I go to Australia and Hawaii and need more DRI points. 

Also, as a member of the Club, Club Select allows you use your DRI points to use for the resorts that are put into Club Select. For example, I get 30,000 points every year from DRI. If I want I can use a DRI resort or I can look at the Club Select inventory or resorts and use points or even cash if I want to reserve those accommodations. You don't have to give up your other timeshare week to take advantage of Club Select.  I have seen Marriotts, Westins and Starwood properties in the Club Select inventory. There are resorts in Club Select from all over the world because DRI has members from across the world.   The cost for DRI Club members is a whole lot cheaper than it is for those not in DRI's Club.  For those outside of the Club, Club Select can only be paid for in cash. 

There is no cost to belong to take advantage of the Club Select program, at least it wasn't when I joined years ago. It could be different now.


----------

